# Foos cravings



## HotGrandma

I believe there's something important to this.

Before I was diagnosed with "Graves" I craved salt, fish, seafood and broccoli. While my cravings were mostly healthy for most people definately not healthy for "Graves"

When I went hypo, I craved sugar, carbs and fats. I also craved bananas. Since I was put on prescription strength potassium, I no longer crave bananas.

Anyone else with food cravings that can lead to a diagnoses? We are what we eat.:anim_63:


----------



## Andros

HotGrandma said:


> I believe there's something important to this.
> 
> Before I was diagnosed with "Graves" I craved salt, fish, seafood and broccoli. While my cravings were mostly healthy for most people definately not healthy for "Graves"
> 
> When I went hypo, I craved sugar, carbs and fats. I also craved bananas. Since I was put on prescription strength potassium, I no longer crave bananas.
> 
> Anyone else with food cravings that can lead to a diagnoses? We are what we eat.:anim_63:


Yes indeed; how astute of you to notice. It is said that we beings crave the very thing we should not have and furthermore, I had an allergist tell me many years ago that what we crave, we are most likely allergic to.

It's a catch 22.

How are you doing? You stay on my prayer list; please know that.


----------



## HotGrandma

Thank you again Andros, you are a real inspiration, and have helped me soo much to get through all this. I do have a couple questions for you. Is TRab and TSH r ab the same? Hopefully, Doc plan's to take me off Methimozole within the next couple weeks or months. I have read that if your antibodies are still active the likelihood of the hyper returning is almost guaranteed. Don't think I could do this again any time soon. So which antibodies do you recommend I test for. TSI was done in October 2012 @ 188 <-136> it cost $240.00 or TRab its cheaper. (if it will give us a clue) if I can enter remission. My hair is still falling out in handfulls. I had enough hair for 4 people, now its thinner than my 3 year old granddaughters. Combination hypo and methimozole. But, this time next month there should only be one of me looking back from the mirror. Need that evil twin to disapear, and take this graves crap with her. LOL


----------



## mouthy83

My craving for salty foods helped the diagnoses of Addisons disease, since being on meds i dont have to cover my food with so much salt that it looks like its snowed on my plate lol.

I also crave ice, this is known to be a craving side effect of low iron apparently. I used to sit with a glass of ice just crunching away. If someone used it up and didnt refill the boxes they would soon learn the hard way!!

I go thru stages of craving milk... a massive craving too. some days i can drink 6-8 pints of the stuff. I get told off from the drs all the time for that tho as i suffer from kidney stones and too much calcium isnt helping. Not sure if milk craving is a sign of anything?? I do take chewable calcium and vit B but i still crave milk


----------



## webster2

HotGrandma said:


> . But, this time next month there should only be one of me looking back from the mirror. Need that evil twin to disapear, and take this graves crap with her. LOL


I sure hope so! Hang in there, Hot Grandma!


----------



## Andros

HotGrandma said:


> Thank you again Andros, you are a real inspiration, and have helped me soo much to get through all this. I do have a couple questions for you. Is TRab and TSH r ab the same? Hopefully, Doc plan's to take me off Methimozole within the next couple weeks or months. I have read that if your antibodies are still active the likelihood of the hyper returning is almost guaranteed. Don't think I could do this again any time soon. So which antibodies do you recommend I test for. TSI was done in October 2012 @ 188 <-136> it cost $240.00 or TRab its cheaper. (if it will give us a clue) if I can enter remission. My hair is still falling out in handfulls. I had enough hair for 4 people, now its thinner than my 3 year old granddaughters. Combination hypo and methimozole. But, this time next month there should only be one of me looking back from the mirror. Need that evil twin to disapear, and take this graves crap with her. LOL


No, I don't believe they are. thyrotropin (TSH) receptor (TSHR-Ab)

Here is info.
http://www.uptodate.com/contents/pathogenesis-of-graves-disease

And this is Thyroid Stimulating Hormone Receptor Antibody (TRAb)
http://www.mayomedicallaboratories.com/test-catalog/Clinical+and+Interpretive/81797

And I am not a doctor or scientist but I believe the distinction may be that you have have TSI w/(TSHR-Ab)
 but not w/Trab but both of these lead to TED (TRAb)
or GED ((TSHR-Ab)

That is my thinking and if anyone else can elucidate on this, we all will be grateful.

I really don't know how to advise you because of financial considerations. Maybe we can take a wait and see attitude here for a while.

Not sure I go along w/taking you off antithyroid though. Maybe cut the dose a bit but not off. Abrupt cessation could trigger a flare. It sure can.


----------



## HotGrandma

Andros said:


> No, I don't believe they are. thyrotropin (TSH) receptor (TSHR-Ab)
> 
> Here is info.
> http://www.uptodate.com/contents/pathogenesis-of-graves-disease
> 
> And this is Thyroid Stimulating Hormone Receptor Antibody (TRAb)
> http://www.mayomedicallaboratories.com/test-catalog/Clinical+and+Interpretive/81797
> 
> And I am not a doctor or scientist but I believe the distinction may be that you have have TSI w/(TSHR-Ab)
> but not w/Trab but both of this lead to TED (TRAb)
> or GED ((TSHR-Ab)
> 
> That is my thinking and if anyone else can elucidate on this, we all will be grateful.
> 
> I really don't know how to advise you because of financial considerations. Maybe we can take a wait and see attitude here for a while.
> 
> Not sure I go along w/taking you off antithyroid though. Maybe cut the dose a bit but not off. Abrupt cessation could trigger a flare. It sure can.


Andros, as always you are a wealth of information. I wouldnt have made it through all this without your help and the help of others on this forum.

I plan to have my antibodies tested after the eye surgery, just to make sure the surgery didn't wake up anyone that does not want to play nice in my body. When my Free T4 is at least in the upper mid range. Then we are going to try dosing 2x per day, labs, once per day, labs then without meds for a month labs, and see where we go from there. Aint no way, am I going through this again. I have read remission is poissible. If not until I can afford the TT I will just be a bald meth adic. But I won't have that evil twin looking at me in the mirror any more.


----------



## Andros

HotGrandma said:


> Andros, as always you are a wealth of information. I wouldnt have made it through all this without your help and the help of others on this forum.
> 
> I plan to have my antibodies tested after the eye surgery, just to make sure the surgery didn't wake up anyone that does not want to play nice in my body. When my Free T4 is at least in the upper mid range. Then we are going to try dosing 2x per day, labs, once per day, labs then without meds for a month labs, and see where we go from there. Aint no way, am I going through this again. I have read remission is poissible. If not until I can afford the TT I will just be a bald meth adic. But I won't have that evil twin looking at me in the mirror any more.


Well; like I say, take what I say w/a grain of salt as I am not a professional.

It does sound like you have a very good plan and you know I wish you all the world of success w/this.

No one could possibly commiserate more than I. Unfortunately, I remember it all too well and like you, I hope to NOT go there again.

Sending much love and hugs for healing and happiness!

Our eyes are so so precious!


----------



## HotGrandma

Andros said:


> No, I don't believe they are. thyrotropin (TSH) receptor (TSHR-Ab)
> 
> Here is info.
> http://www.uptodate.com/contents/pathogenesis-of-graves-disease
> 
> And this is Thyroid Stimulating Hormone Receptor Antibody (TRAb)
> http://www.mayomedicallaboratories.com/test-catalog/Clinical+and+Interpretive/81797
> 
> And I am not a doctor or scientist but I believe the distinction may be that you have have TSI w/(TSHR-Ab)
> but not w/Trab but both of these lead to TED (TRAb)
> or GED ((TSHR-Ab)
> 
> That is my thinking and if anyone else can elucidate on this, we all will be grateful.
> 
> I really don't know how to advise you because of financial considerations. Maybe we can take a wait and see attitude here for a while.
> 
> Not sure I go along w/taking you off antithyroid though. Maybe cut the dose a bit but not off. Abrupt cessation could trigger a flare. It sure can.


Andros:

Found this.

http://www.mayomedicallaboratories.com/test-catalog/Overview/81797

Correct me if I'm wrong, but I am understanding TSH receptor ab, is the same as TRAb and as a Cheaper faster alternative to TSI.

Or Graves is picking the brain cells outta my head again. When will I ever get a grasp of all this?


----------



## DaniB

I was craving carbs like bread, pasta, sugars, fats, and Ice. I had to have my ice. I would eat ice all day long for the last 8 years or so. I used to own a snowcone machine and would just crush ice all day long, fill up several 32 oz cups and put them in the freezer and then just eat them all day. When I ran out, I would repeat the process all over again. I was diagnosed with Hashimoto's and I am also severly Anemic.


----------

